# Two STD tests in 10 days???



## Satine (Jul 23, 2012)

My partner had a period where we separated. He revealed that he had been with multiple partners during this time. He took an STD test.

However, I discovered that he had taken two STD tests in 10 days' time. He decided to not share the first set of test results - and said I only needed to see the second set (all of which were negative). He has asked me to take his word for it that the first set of results were also all negative.

When I asked why he felt the need to take two tests in 10 days' time, his answer was, "To make sure."

Should I believe him - or am I within my right to ask that he share the first set with me?

My thinking is one of two things:

1. He contracted an STD and this was evidenced in the first set of test results, he took medication for it - and everything came out clean in the second set of test results.

2. He engaged in unsafe sexual activity in the few days prior to the first test - and felt the need to be retested to make sure he didn't contract anything in those days prior.

I would appreciate any thoughts or opinions others may have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Or the first test had an inconclusive result and a re-test was necessary.

If you know he was with others and if the latest test is clean, why does it matter?


----------



## Satine (Jul 23, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Or the first test had an inconclusive result and a re-test was necessary.
> 
> If you know he was with others and if the latest test is clean, why does it matter?


Because I discovered that there were two STD tests instead of one. I think that couples should be open about these tests - and be willing to share all sets of results when asked. I'm trying to decide if this is cause for concern or if it is something I should let go of.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you had sex with him since you got back together? If so get a test yourself.

I would not trust him if he did not show me the first tests. People who hide things hide them for a reason. There might have been a false positive. Or he might have had more sex with someone after the first test.

But I would probably walk away from him for not revealing the test results.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How did you discover that there were two tests done?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As someone who cheated and did have to go through this scenario... Your first guess is the most likely to me. He had an infection, probably something "minor". They gave him the meds right there, but he needed an extra week before he could test clean to show you. If learning the truth about this is more important to you than the fact he's clean now, I would think that being open and honest with you to help in your healing, rather than him trying to preserve what little self respect him might cover up.

If he refuses to show you the first results, I would proceed with the assumption the first tests showed an infection. You could even tell him that.

C


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

PBear said:


> As someone who cheated and did have to go through this scenario... Your first guess is the most likely to me. He had an infection, probably something "minor". They gave him the meds right there, but he needed an extra week before he could test clean to show you. If learning the truth about this is more important to you than the fact he's clean now, I would think that being open and honest with you to help in your healing, rather than him trying to preserve what little self respect him might cover up.
> 
> *If he refuses to show you the first results, I would proceed with the assumption the first tests showed an infection. You could even tell him that.*
> C


Yep :iagree:


----------



## CondorTX19 (Jun 19, 2012)

He could have had NSU (non-specific urethritis), or UTI (urinary tract infection), which may or may not have come from having sex. 5 days to clear up is kinda of fast but may have caught it early, either way being open is the best policy for for a relationship.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

CondorTX19 said:


> He could have had NSU (non-specific urethritis), or UTI (urinary tract infection), which may or may not have come from having sex. 5 days to clear up is kinda of fast but may have caught it early, either way being open is the best policy for for a relationship.


This! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Satine said:


> My partner had a period where we separated. He revealed that he had been with multiple partners during this time. He took an STD test.
> 
> However, I discovered that he had taken two STD tests in 10 days' time. He decided to not share the first set of test results - and said I only needed to see the second set (all of which were negative). He has asked me to take his word for it that the first set of results were also all negative.
> 
> ...


Of course you have the right to know, this is your life.
What I find concerning is the time frame of tests.
The window for time of infection for AIDS testing is 25 days, 16 days or 12 days, depending on which test is used.
Retesting should then be done at a 6 month period, but preferably at the 3month mark & also at the 12month mark due to seroconversions that can mask the infection prior to the previous testing.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

To be fair, the only difference around here between an NGU (Non-gonococcal urethritis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and a UTI seems to be "where did you get tested?". If you're in your standard doctors office, it will be a UTI. If you're at an STD clinic, it's NGU. They don't test for anything other than the "standard" STI's. 

From the clinic perspective, the result is the same. A single massive dose of antibiotics. They don't care what specifically you had if it wasn't one of the "standard" infections.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Im just confused as to why he could share the second test but not the first???
He should be sharing everything with you, besides an STD!!!!
Hopefully you have gotten checked also to make sure your in healthy standings!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, also remember it takes minimum 4-6 weeks and a solid 3 months to confirm someone doesn't have HIV. And there are a host of other diseases that don't show up within the first month.

Keep that in mind before you let the germs into your cooter.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

COguy said:


> Yeah, also remember it takes minimum 4-6 weeks and a solid 3 months to confirm someone doesn't have HIV. And there are a host of other diseases that don't show up within the first month.
> 
> Keep that in mind before you let the germs into your cooter.


:lol:
:rofl:

He said cooter :rofl:


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

COguy said:


> Yeah, also remember it takes minimum 4-6 weeks and a solid 3 months to confirm someone doesn't have HIV. And there are a host of other diseases that don't show up within the first month.
> 
> *Keep that in mind before you let the germs into your cooter*.


OMG, this isn't a funny thread, but that made me spit my coffee out.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Also, I believe HPV (of which there is NO WAY to test a man for it, even though he may be a carrier) can cause some complications for you. Some kinds of HPV can cause cervical cancer. (Someone correct me if I am mistaken).

If you want to stay with him and have sex, at least have him wrap it up. Not worth the risk... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Kind of "tricky ground" since you guys were separated. There's many different opinions on what the rules are when separated. Although it sounds like that was the only excuse he needed to go play.

If the second test was clean than that's really your main concern. If he had something and now it's cured, good.

I think there's way more to be addressed here than the results of the first test. Such as why it was ever needed in the first place.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> *Also, I believe HPV (of which there is NO WAY to test a man for it, even though he may be a carrier) can cause some complications for you. Some kinds of HPV can cause cervical cancer. (Someone correct me if I am mistaken).*
> If you want to stay with him and have sex, at least have him wrap it up. Not worth the risk... :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're correct on all points.
I had HPV, but not warts when I was 18 & ended up with cervical dsyplasia, which is precancerous cells. 
After having a LEEP procedure, I had to go in for PAPs every 6 months for years because of how fast cervical cancer can advance.
To the OP, let my story be a warning to you, I was infected with HPV by my 2nd sexual partner, we didn't use condoms all the time & that is more than likely the reason I got HPV.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes but honestly if you have sex with more than one person in your life, you're probably going to get HPV. Half of all sexually active people get it at some point.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

CO - I'm pretty sure the percentage is higher - at least according to my midwife. I also had an abnormal cervical cell scare while I was pregnant, but everything is dandy now.

Even better reason to be monogamous and wrap it up. Getting something that can cause cancer (to women) and potentially be life-threatening is a little more serious than hiding the clap or some other easily treated condition.

Break or no break, if I were in OP's shoes - I'd be walkin'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

